# winRAR error message - This archive is either in unknown format or damaged!



## tich

I've recently backed up all my gd stuff on to dvd's in a winRAR format and done a complete system restore. I'm now at the point of putting the stuff (music, pictures and movies) back onto my harddrive which works fine but when i try to extract them i get this message. I can't see how they could all be damaged as i've got 6 dvd full of stuff and nothing works but they worked fine before the system restore?

I've tried using ARAR to repair but no luck

Any idea's?


----------



## Jaymie1989

Hi,

Welcome To TSF.

That message means that the file is damaged or corrupt. From what i have seen there is nothing you can do.

You can use tools to scan for recoverable files before they were in the Winrar folder and try and retrieve them.


----------



## chauffeur2

Hi tich, Welcome to TSF! :4-wave:

Perhaps the easiest solution for you would be to download the 'evaluation version' of WinRAR™ *from this site*. _(Click the coloured link)_

Once downloaded, I would suggest extracting ALL the WinRAR files that you have; then, search with Google™ for a _freeware_ compression file, if you want to recompress them.
Windows® XP _does_ an in-built file compressor too.

Post back with how you get on.

Kind Regards,


----------



## tich

Hi people, thanks for the tips, 

Jaymie, any suggestions on 'tool and/or where to look for this sort of stuff, as i said i've tried 'Advanced RAR Repair' but no luck

Dave, I've tried winRAR 3.7 and that's what's giving me the error message, As i said i compressed a lot and also (to check it worked) uncompressed them no problem, but once i compressed and put on dvd's it's all gone to pot.
The problem is it's all 6 disc's (brand new) and most of it is personal stuff so i can't just dl it again. 

thanks in advance

Rich


----------



## Jaymie1989

Hi Rich,

I have picked out 4 that i like.

One of them is free
Just click on the blue writing

PC Tools File Recover - Free To Find But Not Free To Save
File Recovery - Not Free But if You Buy You Need To Get The NTFS One
File Recovery 4 - Not The Same As Above But Is Free
Recover My Files - Personal Favourite Great For Finding Everything Not Free

Let me know which one you decide and how it goes.

ray::wave:ray:


----------



## koala

Have you tried copying the RARs from DVD to the hard drive before decompressing them?

What size are the RARs and what level of compression did you use?

Can the DVDs be read and opened on another computer?


----------



## chauffeur2

Hi tich,

That is indeed a problem, it looks as though now these files will be useless, for the reason that "Jaymie" has already mentioned.

The reasons for this could be many; however, one could be due to the incompatibility of the DVD's that you used with your CD/DVD burner. :4-dontkno

One 'long shot' would be to try the DVD's in another computer, perhaps a friend's machine, to see if they are readable; if they are, you could try different media to 'salvage' the data on them.

Kind Regards,


----------



## tich

Jaymie, i went for Recover my Files - no luck so far but i'll keep trying different things.

Koala, the RAR files vary from 1.6GB to 3.6GB. I can copy them from the dvd's to my desktop fine but just can't decompress them.

I'll have to try on someone else comp and at the weekend and let you all know. 
Thants a lot for the advice so far.

Cheers


----------



## dave2143

i have the same probelm and the icons changed to its change to the winrar icon.what i did is open with winrar then this idk what to do plz help i need my pc, i cant turn anything on i found a barly found the way to get internet to turn on plz help what do i do i tryed those but i cant and everything thats soppest to open shows up as the archive is either in unknown format or is damaged what do i do whats the easiest way and even if download anther freeware compression file i cant open it so i really neeed help


----------

